# The Fox, The Snake, and The Hawk



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, i decided to do a new fic just for fun. I present a fic that involves my oc and Shibo's. ^^ enjoy the randomness.

OCs:
Yuki, Miri~Sasuke Luver
Shibo~Shibo Hebihime Uirusu 
Rutsu Yoshinoto~ Miss Fortune
Michi Uchiha~ Weasel Itachi

Chapter 1: Intro


*Spoiler*: __ 



One would think that the nations were stable. Anyone who really thought that was considered a blind fool. If you were to ask a fool about the events of the world, you would get a fool’s answer. Despite the seeming peace in the world, the true fact was it was going down hill. Creatures of ancient times once again roamed the land, often bringing misfortune to the inhabitants. Human seals on beasts gave way to nothingness. Many jinchuriki’s soon realized that they no longer carried their Biju’s. And to their amazement, they were still alive despite the absence of their Biju._ The great beasts were free again._

Some would say it was a blessing, others say it was the beginning of the end. But for those sensitive to such extreme changes; they knew something had gone horribly wrong. Who knew that the fate of the nations would fall on the shoulders of the most unlikely heroes………

The room was mostly dark. The only source of light came from the flickering torch on the wall. The room contained only a few furnishings; a bed and a desk. Sprawled on the bed and dead asleep was Sasuke Uchiha. Usually after training, he spent the rest of his time napping. But today, his wish to be left alone would not be granted.

The door opened slowly and a shadowy figure ran in and skidded to a halt by him. The figure smiled darkly and pulled out an air horn then, held it by Sasuke’s ear. And then….

Sasuke yelped and jumped to his feet. He looked around wildly, his ears ringing painfully. He glared down at the figure in front of him.

“SHIBO!? GOD DAMNIT, WHAT WAS THAT FOR!?” Sasuke nearly screamed.

Shibo smiled.

“Its time for you to wake up.”

Sasuke groaned.

“Tell Orochimaru I don’t give a darn what he wants…” Sasuke grumbled and sat down on the bed.

Shibo glared at him and held the air horn in front of his face.

“Don’t you even dare.” Sasuke hissed.

Shibo blew the air horn. Sasuke yelled and covered his ears until the ringing stopped.

“Your dead!!” Sasuke yelled.

“Uh oh….”

Shibo turned and ran out. Sasuke grabbed his katana and tore after her.

---------------------------------------------

Kabuto walked down the hall carrying a large stack of paperwork.

“Stupid Orochimaru….why can’t he go get the paperwork  instead…..moron…” Kabuto mumbled.

“Out of the way!!!”

Kabuto turned to look as Shibo ran toward him.

“No! Go the other way!”

Shibo shoved Kabuto to the ground, sending papers flying. Kabuto looked up as Shibo continued to run down the hall.

“What the hell is she doing this time…..”

Kabuto turned his head as Sasuke ran by, then rolled his eyes.

“And here we go again…….”

---------------------------------------------------

“GET BACK HERE!!” Sasuke yelled.

Shibo ran behind a figure and stuck her tongue out at him. Sasuke skidded to a halt and glared. Orochimaru raised and eyebrow and cleared his throat.

“What are you doing Sasuke?” Orochimaru asked.

“Going to kill her.” Sasuke growled.

“You shall not.”

“I will.”

“I guess I have to explain the reasons why you can’t AGAIN.”

Sasuke rolled his eyes and ignored Orochimaru’s rant. He glared at Shibo, making sure she knew that she had to watch her back. Shibo ignored him.

“Sasuke, did you even hear a word I said?” Orochimaru asked.

“No.”

Orochimaru sighed.

“I’ll let that slide for now. I have a mission for you.”

“What kind?” Sasuke growled.

“Well, I know that you also have been noticing the amount of demons that have came back.”

“And let me guess, you want me to find out how they came back?”

“Good try, but no. I would like you to catch a young specimen. I would like to study one of the many creatures. Would you know were to find one?”

Shibo watched Sasuke curiously, seeing that his gaze shifted slightly down then back at Orochimaru.

“No.” Sasuke replied.

“Well, that’s too bad. I’ll talk to you later on this.”

Sasuke walked away, wanting to get the hell out of there. Shibo followed, curious on his behavior. When they reached a dark corridor, Sasuke turned to glare at her.

“You got a problem?” He hissed.

“You  lied to dad.” Shibo said.

“I did not.”

“You did to. I saw your reaction. You do know where he could find one.”

“And I’m not going to be the ass that betrays trust.”

Shibo grinned.

“It’s a girl isn’t it?”

Sasuke glared at her harshly.

“Is not.”

“Is to. I can see it in your eyes. You like her.”

“She’s a friend.” Sasuke growled.

“It’s more than that. You really like her.”

“Shut up.”

“You’re denying it.”

“At least she’s alive and not dead like Kimimaro!” Sasuke snarled.

Shibo flinched and remained silent. Sasuke spat and walked away, uncaring of the damage he had caused. Shibo sniffled and walked away, avoiding contact with anyone.


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Nov 29, 2009)

Because im to lazy to read right about now I would like to know what are the pairings in this fic?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 29, 2009)

Whoops. It would be ocXsasuke and ocXkimimaro


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 29, 2009)

Epiiic~

Aw, emo-Shibo, need some morphine pills?
Oro: 
ouo"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 29, 2009)

I knew you would enjoy it shibo.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 29, 2009)

And now we can truly make Emo-Shibo jo-
Oro: NO 
Shibo: ;//////;
...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 29, 2009)

dare i ask?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 29, 2009)

Oro: My daughter is not emo! 
 *sneaks her morphine pills* ^^
Shibo: *takes them* ;/////;


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 29, 2009)

*This seems interesting.

I like it so far!*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 29, 2009)

Clara, Shibo's emo~!
Shibo: *dead*
Oro: You killed her!
Oops... o.o"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 29, 2009)

*Shibo, if you're emo, you're siding with the establishment.

The establishment is making you do something. And you obeyed.

You don't want to obey an unseen boss do you?*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 30, 2009)

nicely said clara


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not emo, she is! *points to Shibo* I'm goth!
Shibo: ;____; I miss Kimi-kun...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 2, 2009)

*Kimmimaro can still be alive... he is made of bone...*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 2, 2009)

Shibo: ;___;
...Emo-Shibo, I'll give you morphine if you go away~ 
Oro:  I have it all


----------



## IchirakuRamenBar (Dec 2, 2009)

The ninetail fox!!! ROAR!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 4, 2009)

Chappy? I need chappy to has a happy


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 4, 2009)

soon shibo. currently in progress


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 4, 2009)

That's good


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 4, 2009)

im sorry. i went shopping and i didn't realize it got this late.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 4, 2009)

Chappy tomorrow? <:3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 4, 2009)

i'll try too. i work late so I'll do my best


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 4, 2009)

Okie :3 *huggles, gives Dr. Pepper*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 4, 2009)

i love dr. pepper!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 4, 2009)

Better: Mountain Dew and Dr. Pepper together


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm lost amidst the drabble......is there gonna be a new chapter or no? Can I add my OC too?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 6, 2009)

New chapter will be up in a day or two. i'm having problems with my laptop. 

And yes, new OCs are always welcome into this random thing.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 6, 2009)

Okie

Everyone's having issues


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 6, 2009)

My favortie web site gave me a virus and i've spent the last two days correcting the damage after I got rid of the virus.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 6, 2009)

I see  I don't get viruses


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 6, 2009)

no fair.........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 7, 2009)

Oc? You accept OC's??



Be prepared...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 7, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Oc? You accept OC's??
> 
> 
> 
> Be prepared...



Nice on clara....i could work her in. hehehehehehe


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 7, 2009)

It is intersting so far.

Could you put my Oc in your story?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 7, 2009)

You'll have to PM me your OC's details.

Anyways, chapter 2 is now up. Sorry clara, your oc is not added yet.

Chapter 2:  Night Mission


*Spoiler*: __ 



The candle light flickered, slowly fading. Shibo was slouched on the couch, looking through the files, containing information on Kimimaro. Orochimaru sat at his desk,  working on paperwork.  Shibo sighed and looked at the ceiling.

?Father?? Shibo muttered.

?Yes?? Orochimaru asked, his attention still on the paperwork.

?What would you do if I told you Sasuke lied??

Orochimaru looked up, interest growing inside of him.

?Depends on what Sasuke lied about.? Orochimaru replied.

Shibo smirked and sat up.

?Well you know earlier when you asked Sasuke that question.? Shibo muttered.

?Yes.? Orochimaru replied, wanting Shibo to get to the point.

?Well, Sasuke lied. He KNOWS where one of those demons are.? 

Orochimaru?s body tensed.

?He does?? Orochimaru asked.

------------------------

Sasuke slept in his bed quietly. The room was dark and quiet. His door quickly swung open and Sasuke?s eyes snapped open.

?Who?s there?? Sasuke growled.

?Relax.? Orochimaru snapped angrily.

Sasuke sat up, glaring at Orochimaru. Orochimaru leaned against the wall.

?What?? Sasuke growled.

?You?re going on a mission.? Orochimaru replied.

?At this time of the night? I?ll go tomorrow.?

?No, you?re going now.?

Sasuke groaned.

?Why now?? Sasuke drawled.

?Because you lied to me.? Orochimaru replied.

Sasuke clenched his blankets. ?Shibo.? 

?I still see no reason to go now-?

?And since you?re complaining like a whinny brat, you?re taking a partner with you.?

?I can handle this myself.?

?I know that. But since you lied, I cant trust you to carry out this mission fully.?

?Who?s coming with??

Orochimaru smirked.

--------------------

Sasuke swore under his breath as he walked out the base, noticing the figure that waited for him. A wide smirk crawled on Shibo?s face.

?Hiya, partner.? Shibo replied.

?Shut it, I don?t want to hear it.? Sasuke growled, walking passed her.

?Never lie to dad, karma will always get you back.? Shibo retorted, following Sasuke.

Sasuke ignored her and continued on his way. Shibo trailed behind him,  humming lowly. They were now far into the north, the air night chilly. Sasuke thought of many ways to get out of this, nothing seemed like it would work. He sighed in frustration.

?Don?t think about going another way.? Shibo warned.

Sasuke turned.

?Why don?t you shut the hell up. You caused me a lot of problems already and I?m considering on killing you.?

?That?s not nice?.?

?Like I care. You only did this because I somehow offended you about Kimimaro. Know what? GET OVER IT.?

Shibo glared at him. Sasuke smirked, enjoying the now quiet. He turned and was struck upside the head. Sasuke shook his head and ran his hand through his hair. When he looked at his hand, he saw it covered in blood. Sasuke turned to glare at Shibo, who tossed a rock up and down in the air. 

?I?ll kill you!? Sasuke snarled.

He took a step forward and froze, as well as Shibo. Sasuke heard snuffling and twigs breaking. He looked at Shibo and Shibo looked at him.

?Don?t move.? Sasuke said lowly.

?I know that.? Shibo hissed.

Sasuke listened intently, trying to figure out what it was. Judging by the sound, he knew it was something big, bigger than a bear. It sounded like it was getting closer, not moving away.

?Something attracted it here?.? Shibo whispered.

?Gee, I don?t know, maybe it smelled the blood!?? Sasuke hissed.

?You started it!?

?You didn?t have to throw a rock just because I said something wrong!? 

A tree snapped and crashed in between them. Sasuke and Shibo looked, seeing a dark shadow loom over them. Sasuke gulped, seeing red eyes and glinting white, which Sasuke assumed was claws.

?A demon?..? Shibo whispered.

Sasuke watched the dark beast?s nostrils flare, taking in the coppery scent that was in the air. It grunted and stepped forward, claws digging in the ground. Shibo threw the rock, striking the beast above it?s eye. The beast roared loudly and shook it?s head.

?RUN!? Sasuke yelled.

Shibo and Sasuke bolted into the trees. The beast snarled and ran after them. Sasuke could hear trees snapping and the beast?s loud roars. He looked and couldn?t see Shibo. ?_She ran off without me!?_? Sasuke thought darkly. He jumped over a log and was yanked backyards. 

?Shh!? Shibo whispered.

Sasuke nodded and kept quiet. So far, they heard nothing.

?If we get out of this alive, remind me to hurt you.? Sasuke growled.

?I?m sorry I threw the rock at you. I should?ve known a demon would show up.?

?You knew??

Shibo nodded.

?It was obvious this is a pack territory. I just ignored the signs.?

?Pack? That means there will be more showing up?.? Sasuke muttered.

They froze when the heard something above them. Sasuke gulped, hearing the beast?s heavy breathing. Then silence. They both looked at each other. Then, a large muzzle crashed through the top of the log. Shibo screeched and back away from the snapping jaws. Sasuke took out his katana and stabbed it into the bottom jaw. The beast yelped loudly and drew back. Angry as hell, the beast ripped the top of the log off, revealing the two. 

?Shit!? Sasuke cursed.

This was it, they were trapped.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 7, 2009)

Shibo, you're a moron.
Shibo: :3 I like the smell of blood...
I dun care! 
Shibo: 
 Hope she dies


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 7, 2009)

O.o but its your oc....how could you want her dead?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 7, 2009)

Cause you can't kill her easily
Shibo: ;////;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 7, 2009)

oh yea. lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 11, 2009)

Chappy?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 12, 2009)

That was an interesting chapter.
 I can see who ze demon es...

I like her. She's now my friend!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 12, 2009)

Firefox keeps crashing...I can't finish the PM in time,much less the next chapter. Do you have an email or something?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 13, 2009)

that depends. who you sending an email? As for the chap, you might as well slap me. A friend of mine got me addicted to a online game and i haven't done any writing for either of my fics. I feel horrible.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 13, 2009)

It okie I'm addicted to Facebook


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 13, 2009)

You're on facebook too? yay! lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 13, 2009)

I found my cousin on facebook


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 13, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I found my cousin on facebook



I don't find anyone, they find me. lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 13, 2009)

I see~~~*w* I can't find many people They also find me


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 13, 2009)

it sucks when that happens. lol


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

okay, new one

Chapter 3: The Blue-Eyed Beast


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo and Sasuke stared at the beast. Even in the darkness, Sasuke could now see the what the beast looked like and it made his heart sink. He remembered every feature from on of the many drawings he had seen long ago, when he was in the village and friends with her. 

?Fox demon?.? Sasuke whispered.

Shibo nodded as the beast prowled toward them. It crouched and snarled. Just as it was about to jump, a kunai struck it in the eye. The beast yelped loudly and shook its head. When it couldn?t dislodge the kunai, it ran off into the woods. Sasuke and Shibo gaped in surprise.

?Aw damn it. It ran away.? A voice drawled.

Sasuke and Shibo turned around to look at a girl.

?Who the hell are you?? Sasuke growled.

?None of your concern.?

?I want to know.?

?Nah. If I don?t catch one of those things, you?d owe me a lot of money.?

Shibo glared at her.

?You make a profit off this?? Shibo growled.

?Fox fur is in high demand. Its good to hunt these things, they?re a challenge. Now if you excuse me, I have to catch that thing.?

The girl disappeared into the darkness. Sasuke glared and started after her until Shibo pulled on his sleeve. 

?What?? Sasuke growled.

?I hear something.?

Sasuke followed Shibo. He heard it too, the sound of a kid crying. Underneath a tree, was a small fox. It was black with white on its paws. And a white star on it?s head. Sasuke stopped and stared as Shibo continued to approach the kit. The kit looked up and growled lightly.

?Easy there. We?re not going to hurt you.? Shibo replied.

The kit blinked and sat up.

?Really?? It squeaked 

Sasuke raised an eyebrow. ?It can speak?? Shibo smiled and petted the kit?s head. 

?Yea. Now what?s wrong??

?I lost mama.?

?Do you know where she went??

?Umm?.I think the spring??

Sasuke rolled his eyes.

?We?ll help you find her.? Shibo cheered.

?No we won?t. We have other things to do.? Sasuke growled.

Shibo picked up the kit and walked past Sasuke. 

?We will. Just to make sure it doesn?t get hunted.? Shibo replied.

?I?m a girl?.? the kit piped.

?And a cute on too. I didn?t know foxes had these kind of markings.?

?We don?t. Mama said I was a special one. Oh, go that way.?

Shibo walked off, carrying the kit in her arms. Sasuke followed, sighing his displeasure. Sasuke stayed silent as Shibo and the kit talked amongst themselves. 

?So, what is your name?? Shibo asked.

?Eclipse.?

?That?s a nice name. I?m Shibo and that is Sasuke.?

?Mama used to talk about a Sasuke??.?

Sasuke looked at the kit.

?What?s your mother?s name?? Sasuke asked.

?Dunno. Everyone in the clan calls mama ?lady? or ?highness?.?

They came to a clearing and stopped in their tracks as 10 foxes came into view. The foxes turned to gaze at them and growled threateningly. Sasuke reached for his katana and waited. 

?Do you see your mother?? Shibo whispered.

The kit shook her head. Sasuke glared as 5 of the beasts prowled forward. Then, a sharp snarl made the beasts stop. Sasuke and Shibo watched as a reddish colored fox can into view. The 5 foxes retreated backwards and stayed where they stopped. Sasuke gazed at the fox. It?s slender body gave it away that this was a female. Around its neck hung white feathers and little fangs. Its blue eyes gazed at them. The kit jumped out of Shibo?s arms and ran up to the fox, nuzzling against its leg. 

?We apologize if we riled you up. We just wanted to bring this one home.? Shibo replied.

?I thank you for returning Eclipse. But since you two are trespassing, you have to come back with us.? The female said with authority.

Sasuke blinked. Was it her? Shibo hissed lowly. Some of the foxes walked behind them and pushed them forward. Shibo walked by Sasuke, keeping her eyes on the foxes behind her. She looked up at Sasuke and noticed that he was watching the fox with the feathers. 

?Hey.? She whispered.

Sasuke didn?t answer.

?Hey! Moron!? She hissed.

?What?? Sasuke growled back.

?What?s your problem? Is that the demon you know??

?I don?t know. She hasn?t given any hints that I know her.?

Shibo made a face. Sasuke sighed and look ahead, noticing that they were now in a mountainous region, more foxes looking down at them from the cliffs. The female stopped and turned to them. She nodded for the others to leave and sat down. Eclipse climbed on her head and looked at them, grinning playfully.

?What brings you two in my clan?s territory.?

?I?m looking for someone.? Sasuke growled.

?Another human??

?A half-breed.?

The female stiffened. Sasuke knew right away, given that hint. Shibo watched curiously, a grin on her face.

?You know who I?m looking for, right Yuki?? Sasuke said in a confident tone.

Yuki got up and turned away.

?Leave.? She ordered.

Stubbornly, Sasuke stayed put.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 15, 2009)

Awwwww, Shibo's so caring~
Shibo: Cause I don't want a claw to my jugular!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

lol. yes......


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 15, 2009)

Shibo: I seriously dun want a claw to my jugular!
I think we gave Shibo Splenda, that makes her hiiiiiighhhh


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol. to get a character high would be fun.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 15, 2009)

OOOOO have Sasuke feed Shibo SPLENDA
Shibo:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

LMAO! good idea.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 15, 2009)

And Oro gts all pissed and shit, cause Shibo goes on the ceilings as a snake, and cirles around the lights I gotts draw that!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

lmao, good idea for drawing wise. that reminds me, time to post random drawings on my DA page. ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 15, 2009)

I would also draw Sasuke, but I can never draw him not being tortured/killed/mutilated/insulted or otherwise XDD"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

I could help. but im not very good at times.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 15, 2009)

SL... who was de girl I wonder... 

Can't wait for next chappy... you silly goose..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

Clara, i think you know who the girl is


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 15, 2009)

I think it be Rutsu


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I think it be Rutsu



and shibo wins the prize!! Here, have a huge box of SPLENDA


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 15, 2009)

Shibo: *takes it, runs away*
Oro: GET BACK HEREEEE!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 16, 2009)

Splenda, the sugar free sugar.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 16, 2009)

yup. lol


----------



## mariah uchiha (Dec 19, 2009)

wow  i cant wait to read more


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 24, 2009)

Chappy for Christmas


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes shibo, chappy for christmas. ^^

Chapter 4: Fox vs. Hawk


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo watched as the fox?s fur stood on end. She looked back at Sasuke, wondering why the hell he was agitating her for.

?Eclipse, go see my father.? Yuki growled.

The small kit nodded and jumped down then ran away. Sasuke raised an eyebrow and put his hand on his katana. Yuki growled lowly.

?I said leave!? She snarled.

?I?m not.?

Yuki muttered something under her breath disappeared in a flash of light. Sasuke and Shibo squinted, trying to see. In the fox?s place was a girl. Shibo could tell that this girl was the fox because she wore the feather collar. Yuki whipped out her katana and put herself in an attack stance, glaring at Sasuke. Sasuke smirked and pulled out his katana, matching Yuki?s stance.

?Its been awhile since we even faced each other in battle.? Sasuke mused.

?Shut up and fight if you think you can win.? Yuki snapped.

?Oh, I will win Yuki. Just you wait and see.?

Shibo rolled her eyes.

?Just shut up and fight already!!!? Shibo yelled at the two.

Yuki glared at Shibo, then back at Sasuke. ?_Wait, where?d that overconfident moron get to?_? Yuki thought, not seeing Sasuke. She turned around quickly and brought up her katana just as Sasuke brought his down. Metal clanged against metal, showering sparks in between the two. Yuki glared up at Sasuke, who smirked down at her. 

Yuki jumped back when she saw that Sasuke was building up lightning chakra is his blade. Now, she was wary of him and what he could do. ?_So, Sasuke learned at new trick did he?_? Yuki lunged forward, swinging her katana in a wide arc. Sasuke jumped over it, avoiding the blow and the kicked her katana out of her hand. Yuki jumped back, glaring harshly at him. Then she realized Sasuke had back her up against the cliff; there was no way out.

Sasuke wove hand signs and spat fire at Yuki, knowing she couldn?t escape it unscathed. Yuki narrowed her eyes and held out her hand. Shibo and Sasuke gapped when the fire ball stopped in mid air; Yuki grinning widely.

?I guess you learned new tricks as well.? Sasuke growled. 

?This is only a fraction of what I know.? Yuki replied.

The fire danced around Yuki as she smirked at them.

?Show off?.? Shibo mumbled.

Yuki glared at her. Something about Shibo made Yuki feel uneasy, more than the vibe she was getting from Sasuke. Yuki made a small gesture with her hand and the fire flew at Shibo. Shibo jumped out of the way, only getting her arm slightly burned. Shibo glared at Yuki.

?You bitch! What was that for!? You?re fighting him, not me!? Shibo yelled.

Sasuke looked at Yuki. Knowing Yuki had some sort of reason for changing her attack. He threw chidori sebon at Yuki, which she jumped to dodge. Yuki looked up and saw that Sasuke came down straight at her with his chidori charged blade. Shibo watched the two crash into the ground and shook her head.  She watched as Yuki jumped out of the dust cloud and land a little ways away, clutching her wounded shoulder. Sasuke walked out of the dust, his shirt sleeve torn and revealing claw marks on his arm.

?This is going to be harder than I thought.? Sasuke growled.

Yuki snarled lowly then froze. Shibo stared behind Sasuke. Sasuke raised an eyebrow and felt a warm breath on his neck. He turned at stared up into the blood red eyes of Kyuubi no Kitsune. 

?F-father?? Yuki replied and bowed slightly.

?No more fighting. I don?t need blood shed on this land.? Kyuubi growled. 

Yuki nodded as Sasuke put away his blade. Kyuubi snorted and walked away. Yuki and Sasuke glared at each other while Shibo chuckled lightly. 

?I?um?.I didn?t now you had a kid?? Sasuke mumbled.

Yuki stared at him.

?Eclipse isn?t mine Sasuke.?

?What? Then why do you let that kid call you mama??

?Because her parents were killed awhile ago. And her relatives are coming to get her, so I volunteered to take care of her until then. I can?t help it if she sees me as a mother.? Yuki snarled lowly.

?Why are you so touchy??

?You?re not suppose to be here!!? Yuki yelled.

Shibo flinched. ?_Can she yell any louder? Sheesh?._?

?Well, excuse me. It wasn?t my idea in the first place. I was forced to come and I?m not leaving until you come back with me.?

?I?m not leaving my clan until I get my claws on Rutsu!!? Yuki snarled as she turned and walked away.

Shibo whistled and Sasuke shot her a glare.

?What.? Sasuke snapped.

?You absolutely have no luck with women.? Shibo replied.

?Shut up.? 

?Its true, that?s why she doesn?t like you.?

?Shibo??

?If I was her, I would?ve killed you when I had the chance.?

?SHIBO??

?But then again, dad would make a fuss over it??

?Shibo!!!? 

?What??

?For the love of god, shut the hell up!!!?

Shibo glared at him and sighed.

?Jerk?? She replied and walked away.

Sasuke growled and kicked a rock. ?_This is getting annoying?._? He sighed and looked at the surrounding woods.

?Its too peaceful for my liking?..? Sasuke muttered as he went in the direction Shibo had gone.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 25, 2009)

Great chaper, it made me feel a little bit better from being sick. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 25, 2009)

I think it's epic!

Merry christmas


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 26, 2009)

Why thank you.

And merry christmas to you all :33


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy new year~!
Shibo: *popping poppers like mad* ;__;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 2, 2010)

lol yea. happy new year. lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 2, 2010)

BTW, I caught a ninetails STOLE USING HACKS in Pokemon platnum, and I named her Yuki


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 2, 2010)

Aww cute


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 2, 2010)

And the chappy of my fanfic is up, if you wanna read it


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 2, 2010)

Yay! lol. i read it now.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 3, 2010)

:uwa I hunt- I mean Rutsu is hunting foxes?!

 I raised a fox as my own... then a farmer killed it and I kicked his ass...

Chocolate milk is some tasty shit. Get some.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 3, 2010)

oh, don't worry clara. its called: _mistaken identity_. you'll see who the real hunter is shortly:  

i have this all planned out. don't you worry


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 3, 2010)

yes.. mistaken identity... ^^ Well that clears you up!!
Rutsu: -_- Bipolar weirdo...
You were too!
Rutsu: ... -_-* God dammit you're right...

Rutsu: 0_0 =_= NO.

Rutsu: Grrrr.... -_-****


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm :/ why did i have a feeling that clara wanted to shoot me before i even logged on today? after reading that post, now im not sure if im safe from readers anymore. >.> lol

Chapter 5: The Hunter and The Hunted


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki watched Shibo warily as she sat on a rock. Shibo was busy playing with Eclipse; wrestling a stick out of the youngster?s mouth. Shibo was careful too, just because the young kit wasn?t as deadly as the adults, her claws were just as sharp as razors. 

?How long are just going to keep glaring at me?? Shibo asked.

Yuki snorted.

?As long as it takes to get rid of you.? Yuki growled.

?Why??

?Because your kind isn?t welcomed here.? 

?Then why are you here??

Yuki stared, taken by surprise.

?I?m here because I belong here.? Yuki sneered.

?Not according to Sasuke.?

?I don?t give a darn what that idiot says.?

Shibo tossed the stick and Eclipse ran after it. She turned to looked up at the glaring girl.

?Really? He seemed to know how to find you. He didn?t go back to Konoha, he came straight here. So that means your very easy to figure out, half-breed.?

Yuki growled lowly.

?Don?t call me that.? 

?Its true though. If you?re here, then you feel like your not welcomed with humans. What happens when your not welcomed here? Will you run away??

?You?re very mouthy for a kid that is a guest in enemy lands.? Yuki snarled.

?Enemy??

?That?s right you snake. I can have you chased out of here.?

?Your not very social, are you? Threats aren?t usually part of a conversation.?

Yuki snorted in disgust and jumped down from the rock. She sulked toward the fox den, ignoring Shibo. Shibo raised an eyebrow and shook her head.

?What the hell is her problem?? Shibo muttered.

?You frustrate her.? A deep voice replied.

Shibo looked up at Kyuubi.

?How? I barely did anything.?

?You and the Uchiha both. She doesn?t want you two here at the moment.?

?Why??

?The hunter.?

Kyuubi looked up at the sky and sighed.

?Who is it??

?I have no idea. Yuki claims its someone she?s seen before, but that?s not the case to me. Its someone who knows how to bring large demons down. But anyways, don?t concern yourself with it.?

Shibo made a face and walked off. She kicked little rocks that were in her way down the path. She stopped when she reached a clearing, seeing that Yuki stood there, staring at the starry night sky.

?Still mad?? Shibo asked.

Yuki didn?t answer, just kept her attention on the sky. Shibo made a face.

?You?re being rude.? 

?Am I?? Yuki replied.

?Yea.?

?I?m busy at the moment.?

?Star gazing isn?t important.?

Yuki looked at her.

?You?d be surprised. I find it important to me.?

?You?re not making any sense.?

?When does life make sense?? Yuki mocked.

Shibo glared at her. Yuki raised an eyebrow and shook her head.

?I don?t expect anyone to understand.? Yuki muttered.

?I want to know.?

?Nope.?

?You?re no fun.?

Yuki chuckled and looked toward the trees. She narrowed her eyes at a figure in the shadows and took a step forward. The figure moved into the light, revealing a girl. Yuki transformed into a fox and snarled loudly. Shibo glared but stayed where she was. The girl smirked.

?Well, well, there you are. I?ve been looking for you everywhere.? 

?Rutsu?? Yuki snarled.

?Oh little fox, your so easily fooled. My name is Miri, I?m a killer for hire.?

Yuki hissed and lunged at her. Miri smirked and jumped out of the way. 

?I just posed as someone you?d blame. Maybe I should?ve been that Uchiha, then this wouldn?t have been so hard to get close. I?ve been paid a lot to bring your head to my employer and I?m not going to fail.?

Miri glared as a blade was pressed against the back of her neck. She hadn?t noticed that Sasuke had been behind her.

?Who?s your employer?? Sasuke hissed.

Miri smirked and jumped away, landing by a tree. Miri gasped as a wire wrapped around her leg and pulled her upside down. 

?What!?? Miri growled.

Another girl on the tree branch looked down at Miri.

?So you?re the one that has been posing as me? You?re ruining my reputation.?

?Rutsu? Oh god damn it.? Miri muttered.

Miri slashed the wire and landed on her feet. She looked up just as Yuki charged at her and dodged while throwing senbon at the fox. Yuki shook herself of the annoying weapons and turned to snarl at Miri. Yuki?s vision blurred and she staggered slightly. Yuki shook her head and charged again. Shibo narrowed her eyes and picked up one of the senbon, seeing that it was hollow and a liquid was dripping from it.

?Poisoned?? Shibo muttered and turned her attention to Yuki.

Miri jumped as Yuki smashed into a tree. Sasuke looked at her confused. ?_She has a better reaction time then that?._?

?What?s the matter little fox? Too slow?? Miri mocked.

Yuki shook her head slightly, trying to get her vision to focus correctly. ?_What?s going on?!_?

?Your fox is poisoned Uchiha.? Rutsu called out.

Sasuke stared.

?Poisoned!??

?Yea! Miri the cheater always puts deadly poisons in her weapons!?

Sasuke swore as Shibo shook her head.

?Amateur?..? Shibo muttered.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 4, 2010)

Rutsu is here!
Rutsu: -_- Don't fucking hug me.
 *holds arms out*
Rutsu: No.
Hug?
Rutsu: NO.

Rutsu: o_o N. O.
You were helping foxies!!!
Rutsu: *Backing away* Stay away.

Rutsu:  Grr...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 5, 2010)

Shibo does nothing, cause she needs bloods
Shibo: *drinking anything that looks like blood*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 5, 2010)

... Red bull....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 5, 2010)

Red bull? eck...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 5, 2010)

Tasty redbull...

Try red bull with niquil. Tastiest and peppiest drink eva...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 6, 2010)

:/ i don't think i want to.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh but you do...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 7, 2010)

pretty sure i don't


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 16, 2010)

Chappy!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 16, 2010)

I know clara!!! i've been to busy, I'm working on it. it'll be another day or so


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 16, 2010)

Grr....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 16, 2010)

you going to shot me now?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 17, 2010)

No... just hold you at gunpoint until you write chappy...
inner: This is how addicting your chapters are. They're like drugs.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, just becuz im scared to die, heres a chap

Chapter 6: Truce


*Spoiler*: __ 



Miri smiled darkly as Yuki slumped to the ground, glaring at her. Sasuke put a hand on his katana and stepped forward.

?Don?t worry Uchiha, the poison shouldn?t make her suffer too long?? Miri mused.

Rutsu rolled her eyes and jumped down behind Miri. She held a knife to the girl?s neck and sighed.

?Now do us a favor and tell us how to reverse that poison.? Rutsu growled.

?I can?t.?

Sasuke narrowed his eyes and stabbed his katana through Miri?s chest. Rutsu glared at Sasuke.

?You idiot! Don?t kill her! She has useful information!? Rutsu growled.

?I didn?t.? Sasuke replied.

Shibo sat down by Yuki and stroked her muzzle, watching the others. Rutsu shook her head, muttering under her breath.

?What?s the antidote?? Sasuke growled.

?There isn?t one.? Miri smugly replied. 

Sasuke pushed the blade in more, showing what he thought of that answer. Miri winced, but remained silent.

?What do you mean that there isn?t one??

?I got it from my employer. He discovered a poison that would kill a fox demon within a short amount of time. And he sure as hell didn?t tell me a way to reverse it.?
?You lie.?

?I?m not.?

Miri looked as Yuki stubbornly sat up, snarling lowly.

?Well now, I must commend your stubbornness. Though in the end, its not going to save you. Just die already.?

?Keep that to yourself.? Sasuke hissed.

?Just wait till I kill you.?

Sasuke made a face and twisted his blade, instantly killing Miri. Rutsu glared and kicked Sasuke.

?Ow! What was that for!??

?I wanted to kill her!?

Shibo glared at the two.

?Uh hello!? You both are being idiots! We could?ve gotten some more information!? Shibo snapped.

Rutsu pointed at Sasuke.

?He?s the one that killed her.?

Shibo shook her head and sighed.

?We need to go get father.?

?HELL NO!? Sasuke yelled.

?Shut it Sasuke.?

?There is no way in hell we?re going to go get that old snake! We?re doing just fine without him!?

Shibo glared at him just as Kyuubi walked up. Rutsu shrugged and lit up a cigarette, growing bored with them.

?You require Orochimaru?s assistance?? Kyuubi asked.

?Yes.?

?NO!?

Kyuubi raised an eyebrow.

?Which is it?? He asked.

?We?re getting him and that?s final.? Shibo growled.

Sasuke made a face and looked away. Kyuubi sighed.

?FINE.? Sasuke muttered.

?Since you seem so ill-tempered, you can stay here.? 

Sasuke sighed in relief as Rutsu shook her head. ?What a loser.? Shibo stood up and walked up to Kyuubi, bowing respectively.

?If that?s alright with you.?

Kyuubi looked at Yuki then back at Shibo.

?If he can help her.?

Shibo nodded.

?You?ll have to make sure she stays awake until I get back.?

Kyuubi nodded and Shibo disappeared. Kyuubi went and carefully picked up Yuki and walked back toward the den. He stopped and glared at Rutsu while she smoked.

?What?? Rutsu asked.

Kyuubi blew gently, putting out the cig. 

?HEY!!!?

?No smoking on fox lands.? Kyuubi replied.

Kyuubi then continued on toward the den. Sasuke snickered while he walked by Rutsu. Rutsu reached out and pulled him backwards.

?What the-? 

She punched him in the face, sending in to the ground. Sasuke winced and glared at her.

?What the hell was that for!?? 

?For being you.?

Sasuke made a face and walked off, muttering under his breath.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 18, 2010)

YES!!! GO RUTSU!!! YEAH!!

Ru: .... Well he's a douche...

I LOVE YOU!!! 

Ru: ... fuck off...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 19, 2010)

Wooot, Shibo's of use!
Shibo: I needed to get away from the smoke... =3="


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, run away from the smoke >.> lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 19, 2010)

No! Smoke is good! Stay, man!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 19, 2010)

finally got a new chap for this one

Chapter 7: The Wary Fox


*Spoiler*: __ 



The room was quiet while Orochimaru worked. Sasuke glared at Shibo the whole time, showing what he thought of all this. Rutsu rolled her eyes and continued to smoke in the corner, staying wary of Kyuubi in case the fox noticed her. But Kyuubi seemed more interested in Orochimaru to pay any attention to Rutsu.

?Will she be okay?? Kyuubi asked.

?The poison looks very average, nothing special to it. She?ll be fine within the hour.? Orochimaru replied.

?I thank you for your assistance.? 

?No problem. I would like to see how you run this clan. It interests me to see how just one can keep hundreds in line.?

?To repay you, I?ll grant that.?

Sasuke growled and watched as Kyuubi and Orochimaru walked out of the room. Shibo glared at him.

?What?s your problem now?? Shibo growled.

?You didn?t have to bring him.? Sasuke growled back.

?I did because these creatures can wipe out the sound if your little girl can convince them.?

?Yuki destroy the sound? She has no reason.? Sasuke scoffed. 

?You and Konoha?s safety.? Shibo replied.

?Pfft, yea right. You don?t know what goes on in her thick skull.?

?Do you??

Rutsu snickered as Sasuke stumbled for words.

?She got you there.? Rutsu mocked.

?Shut up.? Sasuke snapped.

Rutsu stuck her tongue out and ignored him. Sasuke turned as Yuki stirred, watching intently. Yuki sat up and looked around dazed.

?Up already?? Rutsu asked.

Yuki gazed at Rutsu then turned her attention to Shibo. Sasuke narrowed his eyes, watching Yuki closely.

?How you feeling?? Sasuke asked.

Yuki didn?t respond, just continued to stare at Shibo. Shibo shifted slightly, unnerved.

?W-What?s her problem?? Shibo asked.

Sasuke noticed the muscles in Yuki?s neck tense up. 

?Shibo, what ever you do, don?t move.? Sasuke growled.

He crept closer to Yuki, being careful not to attract her attention.

?Don?t move!? What?s going on!??

?I know that look, she smells Orochimaru. Don?t move or she?ll kill you. Understand??

Shibo gulped as Rutsu rolled her eyes. 

?Doesn?t she know the difference between the two?? Rutsu asked.

?Yes. But she?ll bully his location out of Shibo then go after him.?

Yuki growled and stepped toward Shibo, her claws clicking against the ground. 

?I DIDN?T MOVE!!! WHY SHE OVER HERE!?!?!? Shibo screamed.

Sasuke appeared in front of Shibo and held out his hand toward Yuki, his sharingan activated. Yuki snarled and backed away, her eyes flashing dangerously.

?He helped you Yuki. Just relax.? Sasuke growled.

Yuki?s ears laid flat against her skull and she let out  a terrifying snarl, her fangs being exposed to the air. Her tails twitched in agitation, almost ready to tie themselves in knots and the fur on the nap of her neck stood on end.

?She means business?..? Rutsu muttered, reaching for knife that was in her pocket.

?Don?t do anything to make her attack.? Sasuke growled.

?Well, she?s going to anyways.?

?She won?t.? Sasuke snapped.

Yuki growled, keeping her blazing eyes locked on Shibo. Shibo gulped and slowly made her way to the door, keeping her back to the wall and eyes on the fox. Yuki lunged at Shibo, snarling loudly. Shibo screamed and ran out the door, slamming it shut behind her. Sasuke swore and stepped in the way, which he regretted shortly. Yuki locked her jaws around his arm and held him down with her paw. Sasuke gritted his teeth as her razor sharp fangs dug into his arm, dyeing his shirt sleeve red in a matter of seconds.

?You gonna eat your words now Uchiha?? Rutsu asked.

?Shut up.? Sasuke snapped.

?Well, I suppose you better rough that fox up a bit.?

?I?m not going to.?

Rutsu stared.

?She?ll kill you.?

?Its Shibo she wants. Now go protect Shibo.?

?I don?t listen to you.?

?Just do it!?

Rutsu rolled her eyes and ran out the room. Yuki released Sasuke?s arm and bolted out. Sasuke growled and ran out after her, not caring about his wounded arm.

?As you see, we stick to the shadows. Its very rare when we have contact with humans. We prefer it this way.? Kyuubi said.

?I would think so?? Orochimaru replied.

They turned and looked as Shibo ran toward them with Yuki at her heels. Yuki snapped at Shibo anytime she was close enough, but hadn?t even gotten a chance to leave damage.

?What in the name of the gods is she doing?.? Kyuubi muttered.

?Stop her! She?s trying to kill me!? Shibo yelled and hide behind Orochimaru.

Before Yuki could jump at her, Kyuubi slammed his paw down on Yuki, preventing her from moving. Yuki clawed at the ground, snapping her jaws and snarling. 

?Just what the hell is going on!?? Kyuubi demanded.

?She went crazy and tried to kill me!? Shibo yelled.

Rutsu walked up, smirking lightly.

?Lets see now. 1...2...3...4..oh, we?re missing one. I guess he got eaten after all. Oh well, Uchiha won?t be missed.? Rutsu mused.

?Shut the hell up!? Sasuke snapped as he joined them.

Rutsu flicked him off and eyed Sasuke?s bloody arm.

?She eat your arm??

?No.?

?Damn.?

Sasuke glared at her. Shibo walked to Sasuke and ripped off his shirt sleeve, starting to heal the wounds. Yuki blinked and then snarled, clawing at the ground frantically to escape Kyuubi?s grasp. Shibo shuddered but continued to heal Sasuke. Kyuubi tightened his grip, growling lowly.

?What?s going on? Why is my kid behaving like this?? Kyuubi asked, slightly annoyed.

?Orochimaru, that?s why.? Sasuke replied.

?Me? What I do?? Orochimaru asked.

?She fucking hates you. Do the math.? Sasuke snapped.

Orochimaru gazed at Yuki, earning him a snarl in return. Kyuubi sighed, still not releasing his hold.

?Oh boy?.? Kyuubi muttered, knowing that Yuki just gave him another problem to solve without anyone dying.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 19, 2010)

Shibo...
Shibo:  I do what I must
:33


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 20, 2010)

Rutsu rolls her eyes a lot. Don't ya?
Ru: ... I'm gonna sick Yuki on you here in a second.
Aww! Don't be so adorable!  Foxes are so cuddley!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 21, 2010)

: wtf clara


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 9, 2010)

Chappyyyy ;________;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 10, 2010)

working on it. i haven't forgotten lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 10, 2010)

Good, very good :33


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 11, 2010)

there ya go

Chapter 8: Kaien


*Spoiler*: __ 



?She isn?t going to kill me is she?? Shibo asked.

?That I?m not sure.? Kyuubi replied.

Yuki growled and struggled against Kyuubi, but he didn?t let go. 

?Let go!?

?Don?t kill.?

Yuki rolled her eyes.

?Fine???? She muttered.

Kyuubi released his hold on Yuki. Yuki shook herself and glared at Shibo, then sulked away. 

?Great, now I feel bad.? Shibo muttered.

?Don?t. Yuki behaves like that every now and then.? Kyuubi snorted in amusement. ?She?ll cheer up later when her distraction shows up.?

Sasuke raised an eyebrow.

?Distraction?? Sasuke asked.

Kyuubi smiled evilly, making Shibo wonder what the old fox knew.

?Uchiha, my child has moved on and found someone who actually treats her like a normal girl. And my child will get what she deserves.? Kyuubi sneered.

Shibo burst out laughing when she saw the look on Sasuke?s face. Rutsu chuckled.

?Aw, the poor Uchiha lost a fan girl. So sad??

?Shut it!? Sasuke snarled.

Kyuubi snorted and walked away with Orochimaru. Shibo smirked and patted Sasuke?s shoulder.

?Now I?m dying to see the competition.? Shibo chuckled.

Sasuke growled and walked off. Rutsu smirked.

?Something tells me this is going to be ugly.?

The two girls looked at each other, smiled, and ran inside. Shibo ran down the hall, trying to find the sulking girl. It wasn?t long before she ended up running into someone. She fell on her butt and rubbed her head.

?Sorry?..? She murmured.

She looked up and stared. A man that looked around Sasuke?s age gazed down at her. He had short red hair and hazel eyes. He wore a crimson shirt embroidered with gold and tan pants. She gazed at dragon emblem on his shirt, thinking she saw that before.

?Do you have a staring problem?? He asked.

?Oh, ah, no. So sorry.? Shibo replied.

Shibo got to her feet, still watching the guy.

?I?ve never seen you here before, you a fox?? He asked.

?No. Just here with my father.?

?What?s your name.? He replied bluntly.

?_Rude man_.? Shibo thought darkly. ?Shibo. Yours??

?Kaien.?

Shibo nodded. There was something odd with the guy, she knew. He didn?t feel like he was apart of the fox clan.

?You a fox?? Shibo asked.

?Me?? He chuckled. ?Oh no. I?m the kind that likes to fly above the earth.?

Shibo stared at him questionably. Kaien just smirked and walked past her. Shibo shook her head and followed him, having a feeling that this was the guy they were looking for. Kaien walked outside and stood still. Yuki came out of nowhere and bounded toward him, a smile on her face.

?Your back!? She cheered.

Shibo made a face. ?_Kyuubi was right. This is her distraction_.?

?Don?t I always come back?? Kaien teased.

?Yes. But then you always roast brother?s collection of feathers.?

?He bothers me.?

Shibo rolled her eyes, bored with the conversation. She looked to the side, seeing Sasuke scowling. Kaien seemed to notice and turned to look at Sasuke.

?Got a problem mortal?? Kaien asked.

?No. Just hate your guts.? Sasuke replied.

Yuki glared at the Uchiha, demanding silence.

?If you want to fight, go for it. I could always go for another kill.? Kaien growled.

Sasuke smirked.

?The only one who?s going to die here is you.?

Sasuke charged at Kaien, katana ready. Kaien sighed and stepped to the side, allowing Sasuke to run past. 

?Over here mortal.?

Sasuke snarled and turned toward him. ?_I?m the kind that likes to fly above the earth._? Shibo blinked and swore.

?GET AWAY YOU FUCKING IDIOT! HE?S TOYING WITH YOU! HE?S A DRAGON!? Shibo screamed.

Sasuke blinked and stared at Shibo.

?A dra-?

He was cut off as Kaien kicked him in the gut. 

?You better listen to the girl.? Kaien muttered harshly.

Sasuke glared at him, only to be punched by Kaien.

?He isn?t worth it Kaien.? Yuki growled.

?I know.? Kaien mused.

?What?s a flying rat doing here?!? Sasuke snarled.

?He?s welcomed here unlike you.? Yuki hissed.

Kaien sighed.

?Lets go Yuki. Let the mortal lick his wounds.?

Yuki stuck her tongue out at Sasuke and followed Kaien inside. Rutsu walked out, looked at Sasuke, and bursted out laughing.

?You got your ass kicked by a lizard! Ha!? 

Sasuke growled.

?SHUT IT!?

Shibo sighed and shook her head.

?You should?ve listened.? Shibo said.

?I said shut it.? Sasuke growled.

Shibo struck him upside the head, catching Sasuke off guard.

?What was that for!??

?Being an idiot.? Shibo and Rutsu said at the same time.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 11, 2010)

Shibo has more brains than Uchiha!
Shibo: Indeed


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 30, 2010)

well, update tomorrow lol. look forward to it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 30, 2010)

There better be, for both fanfics


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 30, 2010)

both? i might but i wanted to get this one first


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 30, 2010)

Okay, okay, dis one


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 30, 2010)

I am so dumb... I thought I read that chapter but I didn't..

Lolz... lizard...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 31, 2010)

bad clara bad lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2010)

Look who is talking.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2010)

chappy? ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 1, 2010)

working on it lol. i just got back from summer school lol. need some time


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay, cause I'm working on my finals so I take a while to reply DX


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 1, 2010)

A little short but here ya go

Chapter 9: bickering


*Spoiler*: __ 



A metallic sound rang through out the place. Shibo and Rutsu, startled by the sound, fell backwards and looked around as foxes ran past them. Sasuke watched silently, knowing something was up. 

"Where they going?" Shibo asked.

"Hell if I know." Rutsu replied.

They stared when Yuki walked by, wearing heavy armor and seemed to move gently with each step. 

"What's going on!?" Shibo yelled up at the fox.

Yuki regarded her with a stern look, ears twitching back and forth.

"Enemies at the Northern border." Yuki replied.

Shibo stared questionably at her as another fox can up and helped Yuki put on a heavy looking helmet. Sasuke snorted in amusement as the metal covered most her head, only allowing her ears to stick out.

"So, does that entitle you to look like an idiot?" Sasuke asked.

Yuki glared harshly at him.

"They enemy has claws that can rip through fox flesh. Better safe then sorry." Yuki hissed.

Rutsu and Shibo stood up.

"Allow us to help." Rutsu said.

Yuki shook her head.

"You'll be killed first. They go for the weakest all the time."

Sasuke snorted.

"Bullshit. We're going."

Yuki stamped her foot and glared at them all.

"If you come, you'll be killed without mercy. Humans should stay off the battle field when it comes to dangerous creatures."

"I'm not human! I wanna go!" Shibo growled.

Yuki poked her in the chest with a claw.

"No. I forbid it."

"Your not the boss of me!"

"I'll gut you myself if I ever see you near our fight."

Shibo paled.

"You wouldn't dare."

"She would." Sasuke growled.

Yuki turned away and bounded off with other armor covered foxes. Sasuke stared, biting his lip.

"I got a bad feeling about all this." Rutsu murmured.

"Shut up." Sasuke barked.

Rutsu sighed and punched him in the gut. Sasuke dropped to his knees, coughing and gasping for air.

"Don't you ever tell me to shut up!" Rutsu snarled.

"Bitch.." Sasuke growled.

Rutsu narrowed her eyes and kicked Sasuke's side, sending him sprawling on the ground. Shibo snickered a bit, knowing Sasuke deserved every beating he got.

"Got any thing else to say!?" Rutsu yelled.

Sasuke flinched.

"No..."

She threw a cigeratte in his face.

"Worthless piece of shit...." She growled and walked away.

Sasuke spat and stood up, scowling when he heard Shibo laughing.

"You are not well liked this week." Shibo chuckled.

"You shut up." Sasuke snapped.

"PMS never gets you anywhere...."

Sasuke's eye twitched.

"Why you little-"

"Uh oh...."

Shibo turned and ran where the foxes had gone earlier. Sasuke swore.

"IDIOT! WE WERE TOLD NOT TO GO THERE!!!"

No response. Sasuke grabbed his katana and ran after her, cursing everyone under his breath.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2010)

Sasuke's fault she ran! ;-; Poor Shibo is gonna join kimimaro soon?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 1, 2010)

very soon xD


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2010)

Ooooo, I think I know what you're gonna do


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 1, 2010)

reading my thoughts for whats next?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2010)

Possibly


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2010)

Lolz, Rutsu is pwning.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 9, 2010)

new chapter!!!

Chapter 10: The Wolf Demon Prince


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo ran toward a clearing, only hoping to escape Sasuke?s wrath. She ended up running straight into a battle field. She stopped, frozen in fear and awe as fox demons fought with something that looked almost like them. 

?What the hell?.? Shibo whispered.

Sasuke ran up to her and put a hand on her shoulder.

?We?re not suppose to be here!!? He hissed.

Shibo looked at him.

?What are those things?? She asked.

?I don?t know, and I don?t care! Yuki said don?t be here!?

They turned back around to see Yuki crash into 3 of the demons, knocking the creatures off a comrade. In turn, 5 attacked Yuki, smothering her under a pile of flashing teeth and claws. Shibo shook with rage, hearing Yuki?s snarls and armor ring with each strike of claws. 

?We gotta help her!? Shibo yelled.

?She said stay out of it.? Sasuke growled, angered as well.

Shibo ignored him and ran straight to the huge pile of fur. Three of the demons saw her coming, grinned at each other, and bolted after her. Yuki saw her as well, swore and shook the remaining to demons off of her and charge after the other three. Before Shibo could even strike at them, Yuki grabbed her and jumped out of the demons way. 

?IDIOT!? Yuki hissed.

?I wanted to help-?

?I said stay away! Those demons are ruthless!?

?But-? 

?GO-?

Yuki gave off a shrill cry of pain and dropped Shibo. Shibo looked up, seeing that a larger demon had crunched its jaws around Yuki?s neck, crushing the armor that was supposed to protect her. The two demons stood still and then suddenly, Yuki lurched forward and fell to the ground, blood pouring out of the openings in the armor. 

?YUKI!? Sasuke screamed, hatred in his eyes. 

Shibo and Sasuke ran at the large demon, only to be swatted back. And before they could get back up, other demons held them down. Yuki struggled to get up and the large demon kicked her hard in the chest, causing more of the armor to cave in and allowing more blood to pour out. Yuki hissed lowly and struggled to get back up. The large demon smirked and clamped his jaws around her neck. Yuki tried to scream, but no sound came out, only blood came forth from her muzzle. The demon put up with the thrashing until, she went limp and remained silent.

?You bastard!? Sasuke yelled.

The demon looked at Sasuke, smiling darkly.

?Oh, she isn?t dead mortal. I just put her out. I need her alive.?

Shibo glared.

?You didn?t kill her, but those wounds will if allowed to bleed out!? Shibo screamed.

?She?s a fox, she?ll live.? The demon scoffed. 

Shibo screeched in frustration and thrashed around, trying to loosen her captor?s grip.

?Take them with us. Kyuubi will know what happened here.?

The demon grabbed Yuki by the neck and dragged her with him. Shibo and Sasuke were carried off as well, leaving behind the corpses of foxes and other demons.

They were thrown in separate cells filled with skeletons and cob webs. Sasuke and Shibo watched as the demon threw Yuki into the one across from them, the armor clanged against the concrete but the fox laid motionless. The demon grunted and ripped the straps that held the armor together. He took the blood covered armor and threw it in the corner of the cell. Shibo glared, seeing that blood soaked the fox?s fur.

?Get her a doctor!? Shibo yelled.

The demon grunted and looked at her.

?She?ll be fine.? Was the blunt reply.

The demon looked at Yuki and ran a claw over her head, rumbling softly to himself. Sasuke glared in disgust.

?Get your filthy claws off her!? Sasuke snarled.

The demon glared at Sasuke and walked out of the cell, slamming the door behind him. 

?Shut your trap mortal.? The demon growled.

?What are you?? Shibo asked.

?I?m a wolf demon, Prince Warui.? He replied smugly.

?Hey, fucktard, why the hell did you go and attack her!?? Sasuke spat.

?Sworn enemies we are. Our clans have been fighting for generations.?

?Why didn?t you just kill her!??

?Because, I?m going to force her to name her successor, then kill her.?

?Successor?? Shibo asked.

?The title of Kami has been passed down for centuries, from one to another. Always by knowing and naming their successor. It was once only a wolf demon that was a Kami, now it fell into the hands of the traitorous fox demons.?

?So?? Sasuke growled.

?I?ll get her to name a wolf demon and then she may die in peace.?

Warui then turned and left, only to have Sasuke shouting insults and swear words. Shibo still gazed at the still fox demon and the blood that continued to seep to the floor. 

?She?s hurt really bad?.? Shibo whispered.

?I realize that!? Sasuke snapped.

Shibo glared at him through the steel bars of the cell.

?Yelling won?t help her at all. She needs medical attention.?

Shibo summoned a small snake and sent it over to Yuki?s cell. The snake flickered its tongue at Yuki and slithered on the fox?s side. Shibo listened to its faint hissing, nodding every now and then. Sasuke raised an eyebrow.

?What?s it saying?? He asked.

?She has several broken ribs, deep puncture wounds near vital blood vessels, and most likely also has internal bleeding with that amount of blood. In other words, she probably won?t live through the night.? Shibo muttered.

Sasuke swore and kicked at the steel bars.

?Can?t you do anything?? He whispered.

Shibo closed her eyes and sighed.

?Not from here. I need to get over there.? 

?Slip through the bars.?

?Can?t. The bars absorb chakra.?

Sasuke sat down, moaning in grief.

?She?s going to die and there?s nothing I can do about it.? 

He buried his face in his hands. Shibo wasn?t sure if he was crying or what, but even she felt some pity for him. They both looked around, hearing a faint wheezing sound.

?You say something?? Shibo asked.

?No.?

?Then what the heck was that??

?How should I know??

Someone coughed and gasped for breath.

??.get?this?thing?off?.of?me?? A low voice rasped.

Shibo and Sasuke turned to look at Yuki, seeing that her eyes were open slightly, only revealing a sliver of blue.

?Yuki!?? Sasuke asked, not believing his eyes.

?Is the snake hurting you?? Shibo asked.

??get it off??

Shibo snapped her fingers and the snake disappeared. Sasuke looked confused.

?How can something so lightweight hurt her??

?Her whole body must be in pain. So, anything touching a wounded area will hurt more.?

Yuki shuddered but remained still.

?Is da getting a healer?? Yuki asked.

Sasuke and Shibo bit their lip. How on earth can they tell her no and say she might die? Sasuke sighed, she had to know.

?Yuki, we were captured. We?re being held captive.?

Yuki wailed loudly and closed her eyes.

?We?ll be fine Yuki-?

He stopped mid-sentence and watched in horror as Yuki forced herself up, legs shaking. She smirked weakly and lumbered painfully toward the steel door and then collapsed just a few feet from her original spot. Shibo shook her head.

?Don?t move again.? Shibo growled.

Yuki gave no response; she was out cold.

?Now wait?? Sasuke snapped.

?We wait and see what happens.? Shibo replied, sitting against the wall.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2010)

Dawww... it's so touching and sentimental!

I was half expecting Shibo to turn into a snake herself and so on and so forth...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 9, 2010)

can't becuz of the bars that absorb chakra from anyone touching it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2010)

OMFG, she cared for someone? D:
Shibo: *collapses, asleep*
Oop, she's asleep


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 9, 2010)

new chap again!! lol

Chapter 11: Kimimaro


*Spoiler*: __ 



The first night in their cells were restless. To Sasuke, the night didn?t seem to end. He refuse to go to sleep, afraid Yuki would give up the fight to live and die. Shibo on the other hand, seemed to doze off every now and then but would wake up when the fox moved slightly. They waited and watched, knowing that they were powerless to stop the impending death sentence. Sasuke inhaled deeply and nearly gagged. The place was beginning to reek of the coppery smell of blood.

?How long have you known her?? Shibo asked, breaking the silence.

?Since we were little kids.? Sasuke replied quietly.

?Were you good friends??

Sasuke shook his head. 

?We hated each other at first. She resented the Uchiha clan and I didn?t like the fact that she was being raised by monks. But that began to not matter as we grew older.?

Shibo nodded and gazed at the fox.

?She?s a cursed one. Living in the shadows of pure bloods. That must be hard for her.? Shibo muttered.

?Life is hard. But I guess the gods themselves make it harder for those like her.? Sasuke replied.

?I wouldn?t say that. Everyone has a struggle, some have it more difficult than others.? 

She shuddered, being reminded of Kimimaro. Sasuke eyed her and smirked.

?Thinking of him I take it?? He asked.

?Oh shut up. Just get some rest.? She grumbled and curled into a ball.

Sasuke raised an eyebrow but didn?t question it. It wasn?t long before the night caught up with him and he feel into a dreamless sleep. Soon the sun was shining in all its glory through the barred windows. Sasuke and Shibo woke up quickly and stared at the opposite cell. They waited, looking for some movement from the still fox. Shibo looked in mute despair, seeing that the fox?s prison floor was completely covered in thick blood.

?She bled out?? Shibo whispered.

Sasuke just stared, hoping Yuki would move a tail or something. 

?She can?t be gone.? Sasuke replied, doubting his words.

They both froze, realizing the fox?s cell door was open, and there was movement in there. 

?Hey! Someone in there!?? Sasuke snapped.

A man poked his head out from behind the fox?s head. Shibo and Sasuke growled, seeing the man?s hands were covered in the crimson liquid. 

?Get out of there or I?ll call the guard!!? Sasuke hissed.

?I am the guard of this cell block.? The man calmly replied.

?What are you doing in there then!??

?Giving this creature some much needed attention.?

?Huh?? Sasuke and Shibo said.

The man chuckled and wiped his hands off a cloth and walked toward Shibo?s cell. Shibo hissed lowly but stopped, seeing something familiar in the man?s eyes.

?K-K-Kimi???? Shibo asked breathlessly.

The man smiled and took of his hat, showing his face. Sasuke gapped and Shibo nearly cried. Indeed, it was Kimimaro.

?You bastard! You were here all along!?? Sasuke snapped.

?Hush Uchiha. I was but I couldn?t do anything until the wolf prince left.?

Shibo wanted to hug him at that moment, but the bars of the cell kept her from him. She whimpered lowly, trying to find a way out.

?What are you doing here?? Shibo asked.

?Gathering information. These demons are plotting something that will take out the sound village. I didn?t expect to see you two here though.?

?Yea, we got caught because Shibo can?t follow orders.? Sasuke drawled.

Shibo shot him a death glare.

?So, how?s she doing?? Sasuke asked.

Kimi looked at him questionably.

?The demon??

?Yea, the one who you were helping.? Sasuke growled.

?Not well. I?m amazed that it made it through the night. I was just stitching up some of the wounds to stop the bleeding. Poor thing though.?

?It?s a girl for your information.? 

Kimi raised an eyebrow.

?Know her??

?Very well.?

Shibo rolled her eyes.

?Can you get us out of here? I can heal her a bit.? She asked

Kimi shook his head.

?Not yet. I can get you out around noon time. Right now I rather focus on trying to wake this fox up to see if she can walk.?

?Good luck. Shibo said she has some broken bones so don?t expect any miracles.? Sasuke growled.

They all froze when the heard claws clicking against stone.

?Shit!? Kimi cursed and slammed the fox?s cell door shut.

In moments, Prince Warui walked toward them. He nodded at Kimi and looked over his prisoners. His eyes locked on Yuki?s still form, a smirk grazing his terrible muzzle.

?She make it guard?? He asked.

?Yes sir.?

?Did she wake yet?? 

?No sir.?

?Well then??

The wolf demon banged on the steel bars.

?Wake up princess.? He growled in a mocking tone.

Yuki eyes opened only a sliver and she growled weakly. Warui smirked and went into the cell, standing in front of Yuki.

?So nice of you to join us again. Now be a good girl and tell me what I want to know.?

Yuki didn?t respond, which aggravated the demon.

?Tell me, who in the wolf demon clan is your successor!?? He demanded.

?No one?? Yuki growled.

Warui growled and pick Yuki up by her neck and held her off the ground.

?Insolence gets you no where. No tell me who it is!!!?

Yuki spat blood in his face.

?No one will ever be a Kami in this clan again. The Mother decreed it herself. Besides, that old way of choosing is now gone.? She voice sounded braver with each word.

Warui snarled and slammed her into the wall. Yuki yelped and slid down to the floor. Sasuke and Shibo snarled their displeasure.

?TELL ME!?

?The old way is gone?? Yuki flinched with each breath. ?It can be only passed from mother to child now??

Warui growled louder, not accepting her words.

?Lies.? He hissed.

?It?ll never come back to this cursed clan! Only my children can inherit it now!? Yuki yelled in a triumphant tone.

Warui hissed and slashed her exposed shoulder. Yuki yelled out and tried to curl up, but couldn?t force her body to do so. Warui spat in disgust at the writhing fox.

?Whether you and the gods like it or not, I WILL get back the Kami lineage.? He grinned evilly and patted Yuki?s side. ?By any means necessary.?

Yuki growled as he walked out and away. Sasuke fumed silently, planning on how he was going to murder the wolf demon.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2010)

Dawww.... a good ol' fashion questioning. Wait a second... where's salt? There no salt! Just kidding... It was good.
Ru: Yeah, gives me a nice relaxing break... *lays down and smirks*
E-GAD!! Rutsu not there!!
Ru:  Don't... start...
 She must be so lonely!!
Ru: SHUT UP!! I want to relax and you're gonna make me work! Do you want me to fucking murder you!? Huh??
... have some camels... *Holds out pack of cigerettes*
Ru: ... ok. *Takes them*
I'm so bored today, the reading gives me something to do, SL.
Ru: *from a distance* These are light!!! *Throws rock*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 9, 2010)

alright then lol.

i'm in a happy writing mood today lol. now i wonder if i wanna write more


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2010)

If you write, I'll write...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 9, 2010)

sounds like a deal....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't let me down on the new Chappy SL!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 9, 2010)

last chapter of the day. short though

Chapter 12: Patience 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki struggled to sit up. Each movement left her breathless and weak like a newborn. She growled in frustration and allowed her body to lay back down in the pool of her own blood. She snorted weakly, it reeked so much of blood she felt light headed. She glanced at Sasuke and Shibo, waiting for someone to say something.

?Was that worth it?? Sasuke asked.

Yuki looked at him questionably.

?Getting beat because you refused to tell him. Was this all worth it?? He asked again.

?I told him the truth.? Yuki grumbled.

Shibo and Kimi watched silently.

?He can?t have the lineage back. Its now being passed down from mother to child. Only my child can inherit it.? She continued.

Sasuke glared.

?You basically told him something you shouldn?t have. Now he?ll be determined to get after you.?

?Sasuke, her body is weak. She can?t support anything but herself. Warui is nuts to think-? Shibo replied.

Sasuke cut in. ?That doesn?t stop a man Shibo. Guys get wait guys want when there?s little resistance.? He growled.

Yuki sighed and turned her head away. She couldn?t get away from the smell and now she realized the taste of blood was in her mouth as well. 

?I need a healer?? Yuki murmured lowly.

Shibo looked at Kimi and Kimi nodded. He unlocked their cell door quickly and looked out for the demon wolf. Shibo ran to Yuki and looked over the wounds. Shibo felt each gash, seeing how deep it was. When she pulled her hands out of the fox?s fur, Shibo hissed in sympathy at the sight of thick blood on her hands.

?These are deep alright.?

?Well no duh.? Yuki snapped.

Sasuke walked over to Yuki and stroked her muzzle.

?Calm down. She?s trying to help.?

Yuki growled lowly but said nothing. Shibo sighed and began to heal the large wounds. Yuki flinched every now and then, holding back screams. Sasuke stayed put, petting and comforting Yuki as much as he could. Shibo sighed and stood up.

?I did as much as I could. You still need to see your dad or something.? Shibo murmured.

Yuki gazed at her.

?Thanks I guess.? Yuki growled.

?Be careful. Any abrupt movements and you?ll surely undo what I did.?

Yuki rolled her eyes and rested her head on a bloody paw. Nothing mattered. The sickening scent of blood was still here. 

?Get me out of here.? Yuki growled.

?We?ll have to wait.? Kimi replied.

?Why?? Yuki?s voice rose.

?He?ll be back one more time before he leaves for the fox territory. We can leave then.? 

Sasuke and Yuki glared, saying nothing. Shibo wiped her hand across her face, blood smearing her skin. Sasuke snorted in amusement, getting a glare in return.

?Blood is everywhere as you can see.? Shibo hissed.

?I know.? Sasuke replied.

?Then shut up!?

Kimi chuckled and looked down the hall.

?Anyone hungry?? He asked.

Yuki turned her head away.

?Won?t stomach it.? She growled.

Sasuke shrugged and Shibo?s eyes lit up. Kimi chuckled and disappeared, then reappeared with a tray of food. They ate out in the hallway since Yuki?s confinement was full of blood. Yuki watched, her stomach churning painfully. She turned away and coughed repeatedly, then threw up the bile and blood that had settled in her stomach. Sasuke stood up and walked toward her.

?Are you okay?? He asked, slightly worried.

?No I?m not. This place reeks and I want to leave.? Yuki snapped.

?Its your own blood though.? Shibo replied.

?Its overwhelming. I can?t handle it all.? Yuki replied, coughing again.

Shibo sighed.

?Kimi, we do have to get her out and home. That healing won?t last very long. A day at most.? 

Kimi nodded.

?I know. We have to wait.?

?All we?ve been doing is waiting!!? Sasuke yelled.

?Have patience, or else it won?t work out the way you want it to.?

Yuki snorted.

?Patience is a lost ideal. No one cares anymore. Warui is an example of that. He won?t wait any longer now.? Yuki murmured.

They all shuddered slightly. The words had dripped from Yuki?s fangs like poison. They all knew she was right and it was only a matter of time now before Warui came back, ready to try to claim what he wanted.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2010)

:ho Es-ca-pe. Hohohoho... 

I like de blood.
inner: Vampire.
Izzz tasty!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 9, 2010)

o.o uh ok....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

Shibo: I dunno wether to be happy or sad ;^;
...;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

happy i posted 3 chaps in one day?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

Shibo: My Kimi-kun is back... 
 Bad Shibo! Don't think perverted things!  I wanna write now


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

i writing a chap for the other fic now lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

moar chappys!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

o.O gimme a break........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

Neva~ I still have school, once finals roll around (This Friday, next Monday and Tuesday, all day Wednesday) When I'm home, it'll be upload galore:ho


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm in summer school so I can't upload as much yet


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

D: No fair ;;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 23, 2010)

new update, finally lol
side note: I demand a chap from clara and Shibo now 

Chapter 13:  A Surprise


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo looked from a corner and checked the hallway cautiously. When she saw it was all clear, she whistled lowly. Kimi trotted to her and looked back at Sasuke. Sasuke followed carefully, leading the disoriented Yuki with precision. Her condition grew worse by the hour which had forced them to move quicker then they’d plan. 

It was hard for Sasuke to led the fox, he had to jab her side just to get her to move. They stopped minutes later, allowing Kimi and Shibo to check out the next hallway for anyone. Yuki sat down and hung her head, trying to clear her muddled mind. Kimi signaled the ok and moved ahead.

“Come on Yuki, just a little further.” Sasuke murmured.

Yuki refused to move. Sasuke took the sheath of his katana and gently jabbed her side. Yuki responded with a sharp snarl and moved in the direction he wanted. Shibo stopped at an intersection of hallways and sighed.

“We have to split up here to confuse followers.” She said calmly.

Kimi nodded.

“I’ll go with you.” He replied.

She shook her head.

“You know this place better then them, take them to the exit. I’ll be there in a bit.”

Kimi hesitated then led Sasuke and Yuki down the opposite hallway. Shibo watched them go and then raced down a brightly lit corridor; she had business to take care of. She busted into a room and glared at the towering wolf demon. Warui turned to look at her, a smirk grazing his terrible muzzle. 

“You escaped after all.” He mused.

“No thanks to you.” Shibo replied.

Warui sighed.

“Where’s my new mate?” He growled.

“She left to find some real help. Besides, you would hardly qualify as her mate if you tried to murder her.”

Warui growled.

“Then you shall die for your impudence.”

Shibo jumped quickly as Warui snapped at her. She landed on the ceiling and took out a small knife then jumped down at him. She avoided his flailing claws and buried the knife into his smoldering eye. Warui screamed and shook Shibo off then trapped her underneath his paw. He glared down at her, hate burning in his remaining eye.

“You’ll pay!” He roared.

Shibo flinched as saliva splattered on her. He was about to devour her when he stopped. They both heard a noise, the sound of leathery wings beating. Warui turned to look out the window as a red dragon came into view, fire flickering in a half open maw. Shibo smirked, seeing none other then Rutsu on the dragon’s head. 

“Hello there doggy!” Rutsu called.

Warui growled and released Shibo.

“What is the meaning of this!?” Warui snarled.

“Your death.” Rutsu replied, already bored.

Shibo took the hint and jumped out the window just as the dragon let loose the flame in its mouth, burning the building immediately. Shibo screeched when she realized there was no ground underneath her and plummeted down the steep mountain side.

 She tought for sure she was a goner until she felt her body suddenly jerk upwards and she heard the horrible sound of claws scarping against stone. She stopped and dangled above the still far off ground and gulped. She looked up to see that her savior was the wounded she fox.

“Yuki!?” Shibo yelled.

Yuki grunted in reply but focused on her keeping her grip on the stone face of the mountain side. Shibo whimpered and clutched Yuki’s neck, holding on for dear life as Yuki descended slowly down. Yuki saw flaming debris  plummeting down after them and she jumped down to the ground and threw Shibo in front of her. Yuki crouched low and wrapped her tails around Shibo, murmuring in the fox language. 

Shibo could hear people yelling when the debris struck the she fox and set them in a blaze. Shibo waited for the burning heat to consume them both, but it never came. She watched in awe as the fire danced around them both, but it never harmed them. The debris was shortly lifted off of Yuki and the she fox collapsed with exhaustion. Even though it was safe now, Shibo still clung to her savior’s neck, not believing that the very creature that hated her for some unknown reason, saved her life.

Kyuubi sniffed Yuki, making sure she was alive before sighing in relief. The dragon landed and Rutsu cheered. 

“Nicely done Kaien. I don’t suppose you can light a cigarette, can you?”

The dragon puffed smoke through his nose.

“Not unless you want to be roasted.”

Rutsu flinched and said nothing more. Kyuubi nudged Yuki to her feet, smiling lightly.

“Come on kit, shake it off. You’ll be fine now.” Kyuubi said.

Yuki shook her head and Sasuke stepped beside the elder fox.

“She needs medical attention. Its best we head back.” Sasuke replied.

Kyuubi nodded and helped Yuki on the way back. Soon, they all made it back to the fox clan’s home, stopping in front of the large palace. Kyuubi went inside then came back out with a old white female fox and Orochimaru. The white fox immediately went to Yuki and inspected her, murmuring lowly every now and then.

“Yea, she needs a healing badly.” She felt around Yuki’s side and received a sharp growl in return. “More likely surgery if I think there’s something that needs immediate fixing.”

“Alright, she’s yours now.” Kyuubi replied.

The female nodded then looked at Shibo (who was still clinging to Yuki’s neck), dumbfounded on how she missed seeing her at first.

“Little one, let go of her so I can help her.”

Shibo shook her head and stayed. Orochimaru sighed.

“Come on Shibo, let the fox go.”

Shibo hissed in reply, which startled everyone and Sasuke bursted out laughing. 

“Shibo seriously, you got to let go.” Sasuke snickered.

Shibo still hissed. Sasuke rolled his eyes, walked over to them, and pried Shibo off. Shibo growled and bit Sasuke’s arm, which aggravated Sasuke. The white fox shook her head and supported Yuki on the way inside. Sasuke growled and threw Shibo to the ground.

“You didn’t have to bite!” Sasuke snapped.

Shibo just glared at him, growling lowly. Orochimaru watched, slightly interested in what Shibo was thinking. Kyuubi smirked.

“The beginning of a bond between fox and snake. This is unbelievable, no?” Kyuubi murmured.

Orochimaru nodded.

“Shibo doesn’t have any friends. But this, I think something has change between your daughter and mine.”

“Indeed my fellow scholar. A change for good or bad, only time will tell now.”


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 23, 2010)

This is pretty good. Keep up teh good work.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks~ CLARA AND SHIBO NEED TO UPDATE NOW


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 23, 2010)

Sasuke Luver said:


> thanks~ CLARA AND SHIBO NEED TO UPDATE NOW



I know. I'm wanting to see how Codi's fight turns out.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 23, 2010)

same here lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm tired. No.
Ru: hehe... dragon...
Can kick your ass.
Ru: He'll be my bitch soon.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 24, 2010)

lol, I'll be waiting for an update clara.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)

Shibo: Kimi-kun? ;-;
 Nooooo, dun cry-
Shibo: *bawwwwwwwing*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 24, 2010)

don't worry. Kimi will be back in the next chapter


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)

Shibo: Yayyyy... ;u;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 7, 2010)

new one~

Chapter 14: Annoyance 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki opened her eyes slowly, looking around. She was in her room, familiar smells and items greeted her. She sighed and curled up more in the warm covers with the intent of going back to sleep. She heard shuffling and she opened her eyes again to gaze into another pair.

?Hi there! Feeling better!?? Shibo asked cheerfully.

Yuki screeched and fell off the bed, her blankets following and landing on her. Shibo stared at her blankly, confused on her reaction.

?Was it something I said?? Shibo asked lowly.

Yuki glared out of the pile of blankets, growling lowly.

?Who let you in here!?? Yuki snapped.

?Your dad. He said you needed bed rest and that usually entitles one to have someone to help you.? Shibo replied.

?Where?s my real nurse!?? 

?She?s out. Some kit got sick so she went to go help.?

Yuki groaned in frustration and flinched slightly. She looked to see what the deal was and noticed that stitches were in her side.

?You had surgery.? Shibo pointed out.

?SHUT IT!? Yuki snarled.

?Now, now. Bed rest and no moving about.? Shibo replied and help Yuki back into bed. 

Yuki growled and swiped at her.

?Get out of my room. NOW.?

Shibo sighed.

?As you wish. But if you need anything, let me know.?

Yuki rolled her eyes, grumbled and curled up into bed. She sighed and closed her eyes, thinking now she could sleep. She opened an eye when she heard Shibo moved things on her bookshelf.

?Get out.? Yuki rumbled.

Shibo stopped and picked up a picture frame, admiring the fox, woman, and baby in the picture.

?This is adorable. Is she your mom??

?Yes.? She whispered lowly.

?When can I meet her??

Yuki stayed silent. Shibo raised an eyebrow.

?Yuki??

?Just get out!?

Shibo flinched and obeyed. Yuki buried her head in the pillow and sighed. She fell asleep quickly. A little bit later, she was awoken again by Shibo coming into the room carrying a tray of food.

?Hungry??

?I wanna sleep.? Yuki snapped.

?I think you need food.?

Yuki sat up.

?I WANT TO SLEEP. WHAT PART OF LEAVE ME ALONE CAN?T YOU UNDERSTAND??

?Oh hush and eat.?

She put the tray on the stand next to her bed and Yuki quickly knocked it over, showing what she thought. That move was rewarded by a bowl of soup landing on Yuki?s shirt. Yuki screamed loudly and jumped out of bed, yelling and swearing. She tore off the soup covered shirt and yelled more cuss words before her door was kicked open by Sasuke, who was all wet and wearing only his boxer shorts.

?What?s going on!?? Sasuke yelled.

Yuki and Sasuke stared at each other before Yuki?s face turned a bright shade of red. 

?GET OUT!? Yuki yelled while covering herself with a blanket and tossing pillows at him.

Sasuke quickly left the room and slammed the door behind him. He let out a shuddery breath, not believing what he saw. Thee Yuki, the high strung, bitchy girl, actually did have a woman?s body. He groaned and hit himself in the head.

?Stupid idiot, stop thinking about it. She might be a mind reader that will kill for all I know.? Sasuke scolded himself.

The door opened and Shibo was thrown out, then slammed shut again. Shibo glared at him, then covered her eyes.

?Explain yourself!? Shibo hissed.

?I was relaxing in the hot springs baka. I heard screaming so I came running.? Sasuke retorted.

?Get some clothes on!? She yelled.

Sasuke snorted and disappeared. Shibo knocked on Yuki?s door and received a sharp snarl in return. 

?Now he?s done it.? Shibo growled. 

She growled and walked off, bent on taking revenge. She found Sasuke in the hallway, fully clothed to her relief, and punched him.

?Oww!? Sasuke yelled.

?I hoped that hurt.? Shibo replied.

?What was that for!??

?For getting me thrown out of her room!?

?She didn?t want you in there anyways!?

?Did to!?

?Did not!?

?Kyuubi said no one is allowed in her room. Yuki is touchy that way.? Sasuke growled.

Shibo shrugged and took out the picture she borrowed from Yuki?s shelf. Sasuke raised an eyebrow and sighed.

?What is that?? He asked.

?I got it from Yuki?s room.? 

Sasuke paled.

?YOU FUCKING IDIOT! YOU NEVER EVER TAKE YUKI?S THINGS! EVER!? Sasuke yelled.

?Why??

?SHE?LL KILL YOU!?

?Calm down geez. I just want to find out who the lady is and when I can talk to her.?

?Don?t pry into her business Shibo. Yuki has secrets for a reason. She doesn?t want anyone in her life, except for Kyuubi.? 

?Doesn?t hurt anyone if I ask a few questions.?

?Yea it does.? Sasuke growled.

Shibo whacked him and looked around for someone to talk to. Sasuke rubbed his head, muttering a few choice words. Yuki ran into the room, glaring harshly at Shibo.

?You stole it!? Yuki snarled.

?Borrowed it.? Shibo corrected.

?I don?t care!?

?Shouldn?t you be in bed??

Yuki screamed and lunged at Shibo. Sasuke eyes went wide as the two rolled on the floor, screaming and throwing punches at each other. He found himself  witnessing a cat fight in the making and didn?t know if he should high tail it out of there.

?Oh god.? He whispered.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 7, 2010)

nice update.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 7, 2010)

Ru:  Where's my god damn dragon?
I dunno. Makin' babies.
Ru: ... you're a real bitch, you know that?
 That's why I made you! 
Ru: ... cunt...
 What was that?
Ru: ... I said cupcake.
 YUMMY!!!
Ru: ... grr...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 7, 2010)

xD good god clara lol


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 8, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> Ru:  Where's my god damn dragon?
> I dunno. Makin' babies.
> Ru: ... you're a real bitch, you know that?
> That's why I made you!
> ...



Epic randomness.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 8, 2010)

Shibo, you're too nosy!
Shibo: *has a black eye*...can it...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 8, 2010)

i had to do it, i swear lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 8, 2010)

Shibo: My eye hurts...
 I bet ya Oro's gonna come along and-
Oro:  SHIBI!
Shibo: Crap...=-e"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 8, 2010)

Yuki: she stole from my room! 
ya lol, someone will break it up, eventually


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 8, 2010)

Oro: My Shibi...
Shibo: Stop calling me that =___="
I'd laugh if it was sasuke but he grabbed Shibo in the wrong place


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 8, 2010)

hmm...so funny....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 8, 2010)

Just an idea


----------



## 25yayumi (Jul 8, 2010)

yo, nice chapter yuki


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 8, 2010)

oh thats a good idea


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 11, 2010)

Writing?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 11, 2010)

on the other one. i'll get to this one some time today or tomorrow


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 11, 2010)

Okie


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 13, 2010)

Where's the chappy


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 13, 2010)

writing it right now. It'll be up later


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 13, 2010)

Okie, good 

Silent Hill has temporarily screwed my vision @-@


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 13, 2010)

ok, its extremly short but this is all i have for now. I'm running out of ideas so this is going to be broken up into 2 parts for now

Chapter 15: Untitled.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The cat fight continued on, showing exactly how bad two girls could kill each other. Shibo would yell every now and then, and then would try to escape. But Yuki was always there, blocking her way. Sasuke gulped and steadied himself, knowing that if he didn?t do something they would rip each other to pieces. He reached down and grabbed them both, pulling them away from each other.

?That?s enough!? He growled.

Shibo screeched and slapped him.

?Pervert!?

Yuki growled lowly. Sasuke dropped Shibo, hissing in pain as the scratch marks on his face began to bleed. Shibo took the opportunity and ran for it while Yuki snarled and tried to run after her.

?No.? Sasuke growled darkly.

?Oh shut up! She stole from my room! She?ll pay!? Yuki snapped back.

?YUKI!? Kyuubi?s voice bellowed.

Yuki froze up and looked around sheepishly as Kyuubi walked into the room. 

?Uh?.hi dad?.? Yuki mumbled.

?Why are you not in bed?? He asked annoyed.

?Shibo stole stuff from me.? Yuki replied blank face.

Kyuubi growled.

?Excuses. BED NOW.?

?Its true though.?

Kyuubi smirked.

?Ok, since you don?t want to be easy and do as I say, we?ll continue your training.?

Yuki froze up and shook.

?Oh come on dad! Not that! Anything but that torture!?

Kyuubi smiled darkly, creeping out Sasuke and Yuki.

?Torture you say? I can make it worse.?

?No.?

?Yes.?

?NO!?

Kyuubi grabbed Yuki and went outside. Sasuke stared and rubbed his face, smearing the blood everywhere.

?Oh, Shibo got you this time?? Rutsu asked wickedly.

?Oh shut up.?

Rutsu smirked and kicked a rock. Sasuke raised an eyebrow.

?Where?s that dragon you made your bitch??

?Oh he?s hiding. I can?t believe Yuki said he was a warrior but he?s a coward when it comes to girls.?

?You scare him, that?s why.? Sasuke replied bluntly.

Rutsu glared.

?No one asked for your opinion!? She snapped back.

Sasuke raised his hands in surrender and walked out, before she could hit him.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 13, 2010)

If you need more ideas, I always listen to soundtacks  But, Shibo pwned Sasuke!
Shibo:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 13, 2010)

I know lol  vacation, I'll think of more then lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 13, 2010)

Okie      :33


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL Sasuke got pwned.

Codi: It wouldve been better if she scratched his eye out. Dont ya think?

O_o You are evil. ..............Yes.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 13, 2010)

no one will lose an eye in this fic.
Yuki: but someone already did
e.e" i forgot about that. I meant to say no one else will


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 13, 2010)

Shibo: I could just cut something in his sleep, and he won't have kids


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 14, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Shibo: I could just cut something in his sleep, and he won't have kids



o__O You are evil, too Shibo.

Codi: I say do it. 

 Yes. Do it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 16, 2010)

Ru: I'm gonna kill Sasuke. -_-
Ok. Sure. Why not. *popcorn*
Ru: ... what the hell are you doing?
Well, I'm just reading. Watchin' the show. You don't do much. Lazy.
Ru: -_-* No... I'm... just... not doing anything right now...
Yeah. Lazy.
Ru: Grrr...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 17, 2010)

are you back already clara? 

anyways, still got nothing. sorry D:


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 17, 2010)

Look up Silent Hill soundtracks, that'll help Especially 'My Heaven'


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 9, 2010)

Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo growled in annoyance and walked slowly back to Yuki?s room, picture in hand. She figured she might as well return it, or she would risk the wrath of the fox yet again at some unknown time or place. She sighed bitterly and opened the door.

?Don?t kill me for coming in unannounced but I brought back your picture. Are we not going to murder each other-? She stopped short and stared.

Yuki and Sasuke stared back at her, their faces red. Judging by both their shirts nearly half off, Shibo knew they were making out seriously. 

?OH MY GOD!!!! WERE YOU MAKING OUT!?!?? Shibo screamed.

?Now Shibo-? Sasuke growled.

?YOU WERE!!! OH MY GOD!!! YOU BASTARD!!!?

Sasuke stared.

?What??

Shibo screamed and lunged at Sasuke. Sasuke ducked and stared in confusion. Shibo yelled again and picked up a metal bat. Sasuke paled and ran out the room, Shibo tearing after him. 

?Leave him alone!? Yuki growled, fixed her shirt and ran after them.

Through out the place, glass and potted plants shattered as Shibo swung the bat wildly, trying to hit Sasuke. Rutsu walked out of a room and glared at them.

?What the hell are you two doing!?? Rutsu snarled.

Sasuke ran past her and Shibo smacked her in the face with the bat, knocking Rutsu to her feet. Rutsu winced as blood dripped from her nose, she wiped her nose with her sleeve and glared at their retreating forms.

?That?s it, you both fucking dead!? Rutsu yelled and tore after them.

Sasuke clung to a high chandelier and glared down at Shibo, who was taking practice swings at the open air.

?You can?t stay up there forever. You?ll have to come down at some point.? Shibo drawled.

?Your fucking crazy!? Sasuke snapped.

?Am not. There will be no getting close to Yuki for you while I?m here.?

?What are you, jealous?? Sasuke sneered.

?Jealous of what? Kimi is obviously bigger then you??

Sasuke stared then chuckled.

?What was that Shibo?? He asked, a smirk on his face.

Shibo blush crimson, realizing what she just said.

?I-I mean?.I take it back!!!?

Sasuke grinned a little more.

?So then Kimi isn?t big?? He replied.

?I didn?t say that!?

?Well you just said that you take it back, so that means it isn?t true.?

Yuki and Rutsu stood in the doorway, snickering lowly.

?Just shut up!? Shibo snapped.

?But I really wanna know, Shibo.?

?No you don?t you perv! You just wanted to change the subject!?

?No, you did when you said that.? Sasuke drawled.

Shibo screamed in frustration and chucked the bat up at him. Sasuke caught it and smiled at Shibo in a mocking way.

?I did nothing of the sort!! What I know isn?t any of your business!! So stop asking about it!!! Just know that you fail in comparison to Kimi!!!!?

Someone cleared their throat and Shibo turned to see Kyuubi, Orochimaru, and a red faced Kimi at the other doorway. She paled and laughed nervously, realizing that Sasuke had kept it up because he knew they were there. 

?Shibo, we need to have a long talk.? Orochimaru said.

?But he made me say it!? Shibo replied.

?Come on.? Oro ordered.

?Before I forget, Sasuke toss me the bat.? Rutsu growled.

Sasuke dropped it and Rutsu took it. She walked up to Shibo and smack her upside the head with it.

?What was that for!?? Shibo yelled.

?For smacking me! Watch what your doing next time!? Rutsu snapped.

Sasuke laughed and Shibo glared at him.

?I meant what I said Uchiha!? She growled.

Kyuubi chuckled.

?I?ll settle this once and for all, I?m bigger then both of them.? Kyuubi mocked.

Yuki groaned.

?No one what?s to hear that dad!? Yuki spat.

Shibo walked past Kyuubi.

?Oh yea, Sasuke was going to sleep with your daughter.? Shibo said as she followed Oro outside.

? HE WHAT!?!?!? Kyuubi roared.

Sasuke paled as the fox prowled underneath him and looked up with shining red eyes.

?Shibo you tramp!? Sasuke yelled.

Shibo sneered as she heard Kyuubi?s angry roar shatter the days silence. At least he wasn?t getting off easy either, she got her revenge for now.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 10, 2010)

Lawl. Sasuke's screwed.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 10, 2010)

I love it
Kimi: Only cause I got embarrassed

Kimi:  Damn you...
Shibo:  I'm screwed...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 10, 2010)

everyones screwed


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 10, 2010)

Another chappy? I dunno why, but I feel like reading today
Kimi:  NO.
Shibo: Yes


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 10, 2010)

not today shibo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 10, 2010)

Okie~ 
Shibo: ;0; nuuuu
Kimi: Yes~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2010)

> “I’ll settle this once and for all, I’m bigger then both of them.”







> “Oh yea, Sasuke was going to sleep with your daughter.” Shibo said as she followed Oro outside.
> 
> “ HE WHAT!?!?!” Kyuubi roared.



:rofl


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 20, 2010)

i take it clara likes? lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL Clara, it was based off the RP we're doing


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 11, 2010)

:33Chap? :33


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 11, 2010)

I was thnking the same thing :33


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 11, 2010)

when i have the time. I'm doing a research project for school


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 11, 2010)

:33 Ok.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 11, 2010)

*waits*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 11, 2010)

and now the pressure is on............


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 5, 2010)

Chapter 16: Gone at First Snow

Part 1 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke eyed the foxes that escorted him, Orochimaru, Shibo, and Kimi, toward the border back to the sound. Kyuubi had decreed that the lands were no longer safe for them and that they must return to the sound. No one else minded but him. He glared at Shibo, who was hanging off of Kimi?s arm, then glanced to the side. 

Kyuubi had followed them to say good bye and next to him was Yuki. She mimicked her father?s appearance; head held high and tails directly behind. She and all the foxes looked and moved proudly and gallantly, just like they were portrayed in legends. She was looking ahead though, avoiding his gaze.

They all reached the border by sun set, which dyed the sky deep shades of red. Yuki sat by the tree line while Kyuubi walked with the others to the open field. 

?Well, I guess this is it.? Kyuubi said.

?Can we come back sometime?? Shibo asked.

Kyuubi smirked.

?After winter has left. You must leave before the passes close up with ice and snow.?

?But-?

?He said no Shibo.? Oro replied.

Shibo pouted slightly and glanced at the being anti-social, Yuki. Yuki returned her look with a venomous scowl. Sasuke sighed in irritation and kicked at the ground.

?Can we just go?? He growled.

?NO!? Shibo spat.

?Hey, how come Rutsu gets to stay!?? Sasuke snapped.

?Because.? Kyuubi replied.

?WHY??

?Just because.?

Sasuke smirked.

?She threatened you huh??

?NO.?

?Kyuubi is a scaredy cat! He was threatened by a girl!? Sasuke chuckled.

Kyuubi narrowed his eyes and punched Sasuke. 

?Get going now before the first snow.? Kyuubi muttered as he walked back to the forest. 

Yuki got up and waited, watching them all. Shibo waved at her.

?Bye Yuki! See you in the spring!? Shibo cheered.

Yuki?s ears flattened against her skull and she turned away. Shibo made a face and glared at Sasuke.

?What you do!??

?I didn?t do anything!? Sasuke hissed.

?How about you all just shut up and lets go home. Hm?? Orochimaru barked at them.

Yuki turned her head slightly to watch them go. It was just as well, she needed no distractions. Winter was coming and the sent of death to come was strong in her nose. Kyuubi walked up to her and fell in pace with her impatient strides.

?You do know they will be back.? Kyuubi mumbled.

?When they come back for me, I?ll be gone.? Yuki replied.

?Leaving already??

?You know as well as I do that this year has become more dangerous then ever. I plan on hiding out in the mountains and wait for the hunter.?

Kyuubi heaved a great sigh.

?If you die out there, I?ll kill you again when you become a vengeful spirit.? 

Yuki smirked.

?I take that threat to heart.? She mumbled and then bolted off to the left.

Kyuubi watched her disappear in the thick woods, his ears twitching in uncertainty. Was this a good idea? Even he did not have the answer.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2010)

shorrrrt
Shibo:  I didn't do anything


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 5, 2010)

short becuz brain isn't working


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 9, 2010)

Ru: Fox sake is pretty good.
You are such a bitch.
Ru: ... sake...
You didn't even say goodbye to your new buddies?? How cruel!
Ru: Sa. Ke.
I swear, you can be so rude.
Ru: *punch* Sake  yummy! keeps Rutsu mellow. You are making Rutsu PISSED.
... sorry...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 12, 2010)

almost forgot about this! anyways, I'm introducing a new oc of mine in this  presenting one man that will beat the shit out of sasuke in upcoming chapters just for the sake of my twisted boredom


Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



?You wanna go back, huh?? Shibo asked, watching Sasuke look out the window at the falling snow.

?The foxes have no advantage against the wolves during winter.?

?So, you don?t think they can hold their own, do ya??

?No.?

Kimi and Orochimaru looked up from their books and gazed at the two.

?The girl is no longer with her clan. She has taken up solace in the high mountains just a little ways from here, according to her father.? Oro said.

?Why.? Sasuke demanded.

?She wants time alone.? Shibo replied quietly.

Sasuke sighed and went back to looking out the window. Kimi shook his head and put down the book.

?I suggest we travel to the mountains to show him that she?ll fine then. I don?t want him to be moping around here all winter and making life miserable to the rest of us.? Kimi growled.

Shibo?s eyes lit up and she squealed loudly.

?Oh lets do it! Hiking in the mountains during winter will be great!?

Oro raised an eyebrow.

?Sounds interesting. You can go, but no FUNNY BUSINESS.? He said, glaring at Shibo.

Shibo stuck out her tongue and raced to her room, coming back seconds later wearing warm clothes and had a traveling pack.

?I?m ready!? She yelled.

Sasuke and Kimi looked at each other, sighed and went to get themselves ready. They both came back, ready to go.

?Finally you slow pokes! Lets go already!? Shibo teased as she walked out the door.

?Be careful now. I?ll kill you both if Shibo doesn?t come back.? Oro warned as the boys walked out.

-----------------

Sasuke glared as Shibo skipped ahead of them toward the looming mountains. How did this turn into a field trip for her? He didn?t know and didn?t care. Kimi didn?t seem to mind, he just kept looking around as if expecting to be attacked this high up in the mountains.

?Hey, if you keep prancing around like a stupid deer, you fall off the ledge here!? Sasuke yelled at Shibo.

Shibo stopped and glared at him.

?Your just jealous that you are incapable of having fun!? Shibo yelled back.

?Fine then, fall and die for all I care!?

Kimi smacked him upside the head.

?Don?t say such things!? Kimi hissed.

?Oh, like it will actually happen!?

The both frozen when the sound of falling rocks and Shibo?s screech caught their attention.

?See!? You don?t say things like that because it could happen!? Kimi snarled.

?Well how was I suppose to know she?d go and die like that!??

?Uh hello!? I?m just hanging of the edge here! Don?t mind me!? Shibo yelled.

Kimi and Sasuke peered over the edge down at her. Shibo glared harshly at both of them.

?HELP!? She demanded.

Sasuke smirked.

?Don?t worry Shibo! We?ll get you!? Kimi yelled and dug in his pack for a rope.

?Hey Shibo! I can see down your shirt from here!? Sasuke taunted.

Instead of lowering down the rope to Shibo, Kimi swung it around Sasuke?s next and started to choke him with it. Sasuke gagged and flung himself back, running into Kimi and knocking them both to the ground. Shibo rolled her eyes.

?You men can?t do a damn thing. Stop killing each other and help!?

Shibo gasped as the rock that held her broke away and she plummeted to the darkness below, screeching curses at the two guys. Sasuke and Kimi looked back over the edge with horrified looks.

?Uh oh?.we?re fucked?.? Sasuke mumbled.

?Look what you did!? Kimi snarled and smacked him upside the head.

Suddenly a large form passed them and rose into the sky. Sasuke and Kimi gabbed as the creature flapped its large wings a couple times and in a clawed paw, was Shibo.

?You two fuck heads help me! This thing will eat me!? Shibo yelled.

Before any of them could say anything else, the creature rose higher toward the peaks and took off into the heart of the mountains. Shibo screamed until her throat was raw and the frigid temperature caused her to remain silent as the beast winged its way to a large cave opening. She stared when she noticed the entrance was lit up with fire light, making her wonder if there was anything else that lived there. 

The large beast landed and set her down next to a giant fire. Shibo scrambled away from it and grabbed a large pillow that was next to the fire and started to beat the beast with it.

?How dare you kidnap me! Do you have any idea who I am!? Take me back to my friends!? Shibo yelled.

The beast shook the snow of it and glanced down at the shocked girl. Shibo gazed in wonder at the creature?s glittering golden scales, realizing it was a dragon. The dragon blew a burst of hot air in her face and wondered to the other end of the cave where a large lump of blankets laid. It nudged the lump affectionately with its snout and growled lowly.

?Little one, wake up. We have a guest.? It rumbled lowly.

?More like a prisoner.? Shibo muttered.

A furry snout popped out of the blankets and yawned. The blankets fell off the lump and a fox sat up stretched. The dragon sat down next to it and gently nipped it?s ear.

?Yuki!?? Shibo screeched.

?Oh, hi Shibo.? Yuki mumbled.

?What are you doing here!? And with that!??

?I stay here because he?s a good guy.?

Shibo scratched her head in confusion.

?Who is he?? Shibo asked.

?Norka.? Yuki replied.

?Wha??

?She is my mate.? Norka growled.

?WHAT!?? Shibo yelled in shock.

Norka scowled at Shibo while Yuki sighed in boredom. 

?Yuki is apart of the dragon clan because her mother, the Great Ryuu, was a noble silver dragon. Yuki has the dragon lineage in her blood, therefore, she is a dragon in the clan?s eyes.?

?How does that make you her mate?? Shibo asked, very suspicious.

?Because I have claimed her as such. I will defend her from males that wish to take her away from me.?

Shibo smacked her head. _Guys have one track minds_. 

?Wait, wouldn?t Sasuke freak out?? Shibo asked.

?Sasuke is a just an old friend. He isn?t sure of anything and is really interested in playing with people?s emotions.? Yuki growled lowly.

Shibo smiled broadly. Oh how she wished to see Sasuke?s face when Norka told him and chased him off for being near Yuki. Norka snorted and gazed at Shibo.

?Now, why are you in our mountains?? He asked.

?Because her old friend thought she needed to be babysat during the winter.?

Norka glared.

?My mate is being well taken care of. Tomorrow I shall send you back to your friends and then you all shall leave.?

Shibo sighed and sat down in front of them. She couldn?t do nothing more but stay here until the dragon took her back or if Kimi showed up to get her.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 12, 2010)

the minutes I read that you were making a character who would beat the shit out of Sasuke, I knew... he was... the one...

Now I've read it. Holy shit. It's a dragon. And he's ga-ga over Yuki. Lol. Can't wait for Sasuke to be pissed.

Rutsu:  Golden dragon!
He's a good guy.
Rutsu: -_- Gold. Dra. Gon.
Noooo... he's beating up Sasuke soon!
Rutsu: So? I can do that now! With a fucking spoon.
... spoon?
Rutsu: Because it's dull, dumbshit, it hurts more.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 12, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> the minutes I read that you were making a character who would beat the shit out of Sasuke, I knew... he was... the one...
> 
> Now I've read it. Holy shit. It's a dragon. And he's ga-ga over Yuki. Lol. Can't wait for Sasuke to be pissed.
> 
> ...



 i needed some drama and shit going on other wise i'd forget about this again


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 12, 2010)

and all Shibo cares about is Kimi as usual
Shibo: *napping with a kimi plushie* =w=


----------

